
Ask HN: What's the best way to store company private keys? - jonathan-kosgei
I&#x27;m looking at Terraform&#x27;s vault, but what I&#x27;d love to know what&#x27;s the standard way to keep company keys secure?
======
moviuro
Depending on criticity, use (frequency and effective use), consider:

* HSM [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_security_module](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_security_module)

* Handwritten base64 sheets of paper in different vaults

* a USB token (Yubikey, or whatnot)

